# Mental pilot



## Smokey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.thepeoplenews.com/October04/page18.html

Charles Nungesser

In my opinion the insanity of World war 1 pilots makes every other combat era look slightly tame in comparision


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

It was, but all pilots were a little crazy then.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 16, 2006)

most fighter pilots to this day seem to march to a different drummer


----------



## Twitch (Apr 18, 2006)

Since you're all good boys I posted what I've researched and written on Nungesser. Enjoy.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/3794-ww-i-wildman.html#post158772


----------

